# Fusilade In tall fescue / bluegrass



## Wig5986 (Mar 4, 2018)

Has anyone used Fusilade on a mostly tall fescue lawn at the recommended rates?

How much damage did it do?

I have a variety of grassy weeds coming up after a near full renovation last year.

I think the quadruple pass with core aeration possibly pulled up a whole bunch of weed seeds that are now germinating including some quackgrass.

I thought I had finally killed it all last fall after spot spraying 50% of the yard with round up.

Jim


----------



## Coy9901 (Oct 15, 2018)

I killed about 80% of my TTTF last year with Fusilade II. Be careful. VERY LOW RATES!


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

I did last year and had a little browning in some areas, and did see some damage to TTTF. I didn't have KBG at the time so I can't comment there... and I was applying around June when things were really warm (not the best idea).

I bought the fusillade for use in my ornamentals (Liriope and roses) for killing Bermuda and other grassy weeds. It burnt the Bermuda to a crisp and didn't seem to harm the surrounding plants. The Bermuda did come back in a limited amount after only one application. I used a higher rate for the ornamentals than I did on the turf. I'd test it first somewhere out of sight just in case.


----------



## thejunker (Jun 21, 2018)

I sprayed Fusilade in my TTTF lawn late July last year (not the best idea, but it was when the bermuda was thriving), with a follow up in late August. This is in zone 7a. It stunted the fescue pretty good, but it came back nicely in the fall. It decimated the bermuda, and so far, none of it is showing back up, but I expect I will start to pop back in and I will treat it again. This year, I will get it done by June at the latest, as it really stressed the rest of the lawn.

Applied @ 2.5ml / gal / k.


----------



## NorCalTurf (Oct 6, 2021)

Well…I used a too high rate of Fusilade lI and I think
I just killed my brand new fescue lawn trying to kill a quack grass infestation. Is there anything I can do to penetrate my preemergent and overseed. If I do nothing now my lawn will be dirt all summer so spring seeding is going to be necessary. HELP!!!


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

NorCalTurf said:


> Well…I used a too high rate of Fusilade lI and I think
> I just killed my brand new fescue lawn trying to kill a quack grass infestation. Is there anything I can do to penetrate my preemergent and overseed. If I do nothing now my lawn will be dirt all summer so spring seeding is going to be necessary. HELP!!!


A garden weasel / cultivator can be used to work up the dirt and seed into it. Here's the one I have: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Corona-8-5-in-Aluminum-Multipurpose-garden-hand-tool/1000373703


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

NorCalTurf said:


> Well…I used a too high rate of Fusilade lI and I think
> I just killed my brand new fescue lawn trying to kill a quack grass infestation. Is there anything I can do to penetrate my preemergent and overseed. If I do nothing now my lawn will be dirt all summer so spring seeding is going to be necessary. HELP!!!


Aerate, top dress, and slit seed.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Many are using Fusilade II to fight back Bermuda in TTTF. That can only happen during growing season for Bermuda which means there's fairly high temp out. That is part of the reason why you hear so many issues with it stunting TTTF and causing brown spots. Make sure you app rate is on point and never overlap spray the same spot. If dont properly and in moderation, you can see good results


----------



## FreestateFescue (Aug 5, 2021)

So is Fusilade safe on KBG. I overseeded my TTTF last year with KBG to amazing results and would hate to hurt it trying to kill quackgrass, but in some areas the quack is very dense.


----------



## GB2TN (Oct 30, 2021)

FreestateFescue said:


> So is Fusilade safe on KBG. I overseeded my TTTF last year with KBG to amazing results and would hate to hurt it trying to kill quackgrass, but in some areas the quack is very dense.


I just blanket sprayed my entire lawn with Fusilade @ 0.05oz/gallon two weeks ago on my TTTF/Bluegrass to control quackgrass when the daily temps were around 60-70 degrees. It did not damage the turf but it also did not do any damage to the quackgrass. I went light on the rate because I've been reading people smoking their turf with the higher rates. I'm going to try 0.08oz/gallon on just my backyard and then proceed with front yard if there's no damage to the desirable grass.


----------

